# Optimal Boron Levels



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is there any level that is suggested for Boron?

I see that a standard recommended dose of Seachem Flourish Comprehensive will supply an aquarium with a whopping 0.002 ppm B according to http://calc.petalphile.com/.

This definitely qualifies as a trace element! haha. I dose 12 ml (three 4 ml doses) a week in a 29 gallon which provides a cumulative dose for the week of 0.0096ppm B. This is nearly 2.5 times more than Seachem recommends. High light and CO2 demand it right? Or is this just a waste.........


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

In my experience, this is never really anything to worry about. I dose Flourish heavily and it does not appear to be a problem. You'd have to go crazy with adding it by itself to do any real damage, I think.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Boron can become toxic at fairly low concentrations for aquatic plants. I'd recommend staying below 0.02 ppm boron. Probably 0.01 ppm is better (per week).

More info on boron can be found here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...oxicity-deficiency-literature-research-2.html


----------

